# traping ***** bobcat and coyotes



## trapper

when traping for **** coyote and bobcat should i move my trap every time i catch something in it if not when do i move it and if so how far away till isee another good signh or is there a minimal distance


----------



## cya_coyote

i usually just leave the trap in place, unless the ground is in VERY bad shape. just gather the torn up ground litter and the loose dirt, what you
can get easily, and get it away or you will get digging with coyote and fox... cats don't seem to worry about the smell as much. **** i don't worry about the odor at all, they don't either.

:sniper:


----------



## squirrel slayer

trapper said:


> when traping for **** coyote and bobcat should i move my trap every time i catch something in it if not when do i move it and if so how far away till isee another good signh or is there a minimal distance


tru dat


----------



## take EM' close

NO WAY....leave it be. Especially for yotes. If you've hung on to a dog for a while and he's torn the crap outta it.....thats even a better attractant than bait. Them dogs will smell that other dog that was there and that you shot....especially the blood and when they see there was a fight, boy will they ever investigate. About that time, if you have a little bit of poop and some bait in there.....WHAMO...easy yote. Don't get me wrong, they are smart but I've had the best luck usually after catching something and when it's been torn up. Skunks are probably the best thing because you can barry them and use them as bait also!

For bobcat, they don't use there nose near as much, they're an all sight hunter. Also, cats usually won't jump around and fight as much as coyotes, don't get me wrong they will fight but not like a 'yote. As you probably know, when your walking up on a coyote you need to get there fast because that damn thing will fight that trap to the death. But a cat will usually just lay down and try to hide until they know you see them and are threatening them, they they will start to fight a little. But....back to what I was saying, if a cat sees an area all torn up he will investigate also, which is where your baits and flags come into play....WHAMO easy cat......Like they always say, curiousity killed the cat :lol: :sniper:

As for ****, I do bucket traps, no fight there so I don't really have to worry but them damn **** are dumb enough that if you find a nicely traveled trail, don't worry about it. Keep that trap there.

But.....if by some chance you pinch a badger, now them things can REALLY tear your set up....usually digging down about 2-3 feet......then you would probably want to move it a minimal distance....but like I said other than that, leave 'er be! :beer:

Good luck....and good trappin :sniper:

Curt


----------



## 280IM

take EM'close is right on You can get an instace replay a lot of the time 
""""" ''''''''' Do you know where I can get some pure Skunk Essence or do you know of anyone that knows how to extract it ?


----------



## duckster34

just my 2 cents, i used to move the trap out to the end of the chain, cause the dogs would make a mound, like a pitchers mound. put it right on the edge and set up with a dirt hole and boom, cats on the other hand like things clean, so i would do the same but clean the site real good same with fox, kind'a particular animals you know. just my input, had good luck with that set-up.


----------



## KYUSS

I dont move mine. I use the mound of dirt for a backing and put in a dirthole at the base of the mound. Most of the time I will put in a clean trap about 10 yrds. away from the catch circle for those yotes that wanna play hard to get.


----------

